# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  good beginner monitor or tegu?

## chasedandbeaten

I've been wanting to get a monitor or regular but I don't know what kind would be a good starter but before I do I would like to read as much as possible about them first and have everything ready for it before I can get it I have a few extra places to house them I have a display case that's about 5' long 3' wide and 2' tall I also have a room that was orignally built for iguanas but is empty and that's about 8' tall about 5' wide and 4' tall for anything that likes being in trees I can also get anything needed to house them if nothing I have is suitable. But I just want an idea of any or all beginner friendly monitors or tegus so I can research them and decide which I feel best suits me. Thanks for any help in advance.

----------


## capitalB

argentine black and white tegu! all the way!!! i have 1 and he's great. actually 2 but the other is a gold tegu. just a bit different.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

For tegus, I would recommend Argentine Black & White or Argentine Red.  They both make great pets and are pretty friendly.  Try staying away from the Columbians, from what I have seen they are extremely jumpy and eager to bite LOL.

For monitors, I would consider an Ackie or Timor since they are smaller and much easier to care for.  I've handled Timors and have seen Ackies.  Both seem like great monitors but always remember to regularly handle any of these lizards so they don't get too skittish or nippy.

----------


## bsash

> For tegus, I would recommend Argentine Black & White or Argentine Red.  They both make great pets and are pretty friendly.  Try staying away from the Columbians, from what I have seen they are extremely jumpy and eager to bite LOL.
> 
> For monitors, I would consider an Ackie or Timor since they are smaller and much easier to care for.  I've handled Timors and have seen Ackies.  Both seem like great monitors but always remember to regularly handle any of these lizards so they don't get too skittish or nippy.


I agree.

----------


## Skiploder

> I've been wanting to get a monitor or regular but I don't know what kind would be a good starter but before I do I would like to read as much as possible about them first and have everything ready for it before I can get it I have a few extra places to house them I have a display case that's about 5' long 3' wide and 2' tall I also have a room that was orignally built for iguanas but is empty and that's about 8' tall about 5' wide and 4' tall for anything that likes being in trees I can also get anything needed to house them if nothing I have is suitable. But I just want an idea of any or all beginner friendly monitors or tegus so I can research them and decide which I feel best suits me. Thanks for any help in advance.


"Beginner Friendly Monitor" is a misnomer.  

While ackies stay small, they are not a beginner animal.  They require care above and beyond what a regular snake or lizard needs.  For example, that display case of yours is a good size for an ackie, but is virtually worthless if it does not have the ability to hold a deep substrate and keep humidity in. 

The fact that you have the means to provide is fine - what is more important is that your have the knowledge to provide.

There a lot of people here who will give you advice regarding monitors lizards and their husbandry requirements - a couple them may actually know what they are talking about.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (05-12-2010),_mumps_ (05-13-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## big d

savvy. they my fav.

----------


## slayer

> "beginner friendly monitor" is a misnomer.  
> 
> While ackies stay small, they are not a beginner animal.  They require care above and beyond what a regular snake or lizard needs.  For example, that display case of yours is a good size for an ackie, but is virtually worthless if it does not have the ability to hold a deep substrate and keep humidity in. 
> 
> The fact that you have the means to provide is fine - what is more important is that your have the knowledge to provide.
> 
> There a lot of people here who will give you advice regarding monitors lizards and their husbandry requirements - a couple them may actually know what they are talking about.


.................. +1

----------


## slayer

chasedandbeaten, These links should point you in the right direction for quality varanid care advice.

http://www.varanus.net/forums/list.php?2
http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Monitors/index.html

----------


## Paysons Bps

I would say savannah monitor or black throat monitors, the black throats are just amazing I went to a reptile shop In Arizona and they let one just free roam, so im guessing they cant be to aggressive, with alot of handling and care. Good luck my friend!

-Payson!

----------


## Skiploder

> I would say savannah monitor or black throat monitors, the black throats are just amazing I went to a reptile shop In Arizona and they let one just free roam, so im guessing they cant be to aggressive, with alot of handling and care. Good luck my friend!
> 
> -Payson!


Exanthematicus are NOT beginner monitors.  Neither are albigularis.

----------


## mumps

As Skiploder is saying, "beginner" and monitors don't really go well together.

If there is any specific species care you are interested in, ask away.  There are a few keepers here who either have worked with, or are working with, a species you may be interested in.

I didn't get a monitor until I had over 10 years of reptile experience (closer to 20), and I still needed a lot of education.  But I was successful - and my first species?  Varanus niloticus!  He lived to be sixteen...

If your only experience with herps is putting bps in tubs then you better do A LOT of research.

Chris

----------

_BOWSER11788_ (05-13-2010),Nadamamasboy (05-13-2010)

----------


## BOWSER11788

MUmps, hit the nail, or should i say Skiploader, the Mumps, and im hear to beat it in as well, not talking you out of one. just saying if you might need to be educated more,

----------


## JLuck13

I did research for 2 months before i considered buying my monitor and ive been keeping snakes for about 5 years and i had an iggy for about 8 years before he died of some random virus (he was kept outside and the vet i took him too said there was something going around killing all outdoor reps)

i got a water and a sav (not planning on 2, little impulse buy) and can say that even though i had talked with some of the most regarded monitor people in the industry and thought i had everythign set up and perfect i was about 65% of the way. Thankfully i had the essentials covered and it was very easy to fix, but if i hadnt had mumps and slayers help im sure my little guy wouldnt have had a very happy/long life.

what are you experienced with as far as keeping reptiles? I know im in a little over my head with my guys, but my wallet and sleep time has paid for it and im slowely, and knock on wood, getting there and hav noticed the way my little guys are acting are starting to be more "monitor"ish and less hide and seak ish more and more every day

----------

